# Need Caribou advice



## jeeplj (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a freezer full of caribou cuts and need some smoking recipes. Since there is zero fat in the meat, I am afraid to put it in the smoker (other than in a fattie) Also All I have is steak cuts, no sausage or processed parts. I donated all the extras to hunters for the hungry. So if anyone has some advice I would love to hear it.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

I imagine you could still put some in the smoker just lay some bacon on top and that should keep it moist.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Any good size pieces? Say around 2-5 pounds? Caribou pastrami........


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## erain (Jan 21, 2010)

man... the only thing i can tell you is you should send that stuff my way!!! having harv ested caribou in the past.... it is in mjy book one of the best, if not the best wild big game animals to eat.... very little fat but the animal yield some very tasty and tender cuts. backstrap, any cuts from the hind rounds are steak material if desired. med rare is done, as with all wild game steaks do not over cook. great grill material. you can prepare any of it the same way as any other venison. just know that you have the premo stuff there and ya dont need to loose the flavor of the meat in recipies with high spice content... you are a lucky person!!! been since 2000 when i last had caribou... harvested 2 bulls in quebec. sounds like you got alot of great meals there. i have some recipies and when i find will pm you.


----------



## jeeplj (Jan 21, 2010)

I got my two in Qubec also. I was at the Leaf River Lodge. It was a great trip but I can't shoot anything for a while. I have to eat all the meat I have and I have A LOT!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you should try sending soem of that good ole meat to some Of us here in Fla we can come up with some killer recipes for that stuff. I'm sure we can, and some really good ones too. Just pm me and I'll give you my tree mail spot.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree, send some my way too. After all, he did say he has lots, and the sooner its gone the sooner he can go back out and hunt more of them. Its a Win/Win situation


----------

